# 3 male ferrets, 5 years old, Surrey



## AnnaT

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:3
Type/Breed/Variety: Ferrets
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 5 years
Name(s): Captain, Pirate and Plank.
Colours: White and white and grey.
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: Originally unwanted pets (owner got bored). Rehomed as first time ferrets for a couple of kids, then owner got divorced. Kids loved them but their father got bored so they came back into rescue.
Will the group be split: No. These brothers must stay together.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Lovely, lovely boys. Very easy going and would make good first time ferrets.


photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT

Photos as promised! So here are the boys. I let them do some free ranging and they made the most of it!

First I had to wake them up








Say hello to Pirate!








Plank is helping himself to my dog's water








They then found their way to the cat bowl. This is Captain sitting in the dog bowl and eating cat food!








Pirate escaping upstairs









Please dont let thier ages put you off. These boys are so much fun and are into everything. I'm sure they will bring so much happiness to someone as they have so much love to give!


----------



## AnnaT

Will they get a home before Christmas? :anyone: lease2: 
I can't stress how lovely they are. Everytime I walk past the hutch they all rush over to come and say hello. They are very friendly and loving.


----------



## Midnight

Hi Anna ,OOOOhhhhhhhhh my daughter has seen them lol we are tempted  x


----------



## AnnaT

Midnight said:


> Hi Anna ,OOOOhhhhhhhhh my daughter has seen them lol we are tempted  x


 Go on 

How is little Dusty btw?


----------



## Midnight

Dusty is fine Anna she's settled in really well :thumbup:she sure likes her food the little puffball  x


----------



## Marcia

You know you want to Kim


----------



## AnnaT

Marcia said:


> You know you want to Kim


and we know shes an excellent person to home to!  Maybe I should get some more adorable piccies up... That worked for Dusty! 

Hehe I told you Dusty liked her grub! Bless her I knew she would be happy with you


----------



## Midnight

Thanks Anna  i also found this piece someone has written which kind of puts me off a bit is all this true Marcia  plus i have 9 cats to .....  
Do ferrets smell bad? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## Marcia

Midnight said:


> Thanks Anna  i also found this piece someone has written which kind of puts me off a bit is all this true Marcia  plus i have 9 cats to .....
> Do ferrets smell bad? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


Males do have a bit of a pong if they havn't been neutered, at first it stinks but after a while it doesn't smell too bad.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Once males are neutered, their poo smells more than they do. My 3 neutered boys don't smell but my unneutered boy does. I think these 3 are neutered...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## AnnaT

These boys are fixed. They do have a musky smell but its not horrible. They don't smell any worse than any other animal imo. Its the first time I have had ferrets here and none of us find it that bad. As long as you keep them clean they are fine. I have started litter training them and they are getting the hang of it hehe!


----------



## Midnight

It's not the smell that bothers me it's all the other stuff this person has written ? are they being over the top about cost hmy: and the biting ...:huh: x will they get on with 9 cats though without fighting:huh:


----------



## Marcia

Midnight said:


> It's not the smell that bothers me it's all the other stuff this person has written ? are they being over the top about cost hmy: and the biting ...:huh: x will they get on with 9 cats though without fighting:huh:


All 4 of my ferrets get along with the cats, they chase eachother around the room sometimes 
The only expensive bit is the cage imo. Kibble for them costs about £5 a month and it's about £2 for 12 chicken wings or beef mince. You don't have to give raw meat but it's very good for them


----------



## Pampered pets

Hi just thought it might be helpful for you to have the correct colour names 

you have an albino, and two silvers although the silvers are on their way into moulting into black eyed whites, hope this helps 

They look gorgeous and scrummy and i hope they find a loving forever home soon


----------



## AnnaT

Marcia said:


> All 4 of my ferrets get along with the cats, they chase eachother around the room sometimes
> The only expensive bit is the cage imo. Kibble for them costs about £5 a month and it's about £2 for 12 chicken wings or beef mince. You don't have to give raw meat but it's very good for them


These guys have met the dog and were supervised the whole time. They just wanted to play really. I wouldn't recommed having them out with other animals anyway. I don't trust my cat with anything other than the dog! They havent nipped me. Like I said they are really good first time ferrets, they lived with kids before they were returned. You just need to read the body language as with any animal, but having said that they are quite easy to handle.

Cost wise I would say they are cheaper than a rabbit to feed. A bag of that Supa Excel stuff round here is about £6 - £7 plus veg and hay. A bag of ferret food is £5-something plus meat which we have here anyway. If cost is something that concerns you then perhaps it would be better to leave them this time. As with any animal you have to take into account vet bills and whilst these boys are healthy now I cant say they wont ever need treatment! Have a think anyway and let us know if you have anymore questions! 

Thanks for the coat colours Pampered pets. I should have put the proper names and usually do, but I dont always.


----------



## AnnaT

Still looking


----------



## theconways09

i would be very interested in housing these boys.


----------



## AnnaT

Reserved


----------



## AnnaT

This home has fallen through as the daughter turned out to be allergic to them


----------



## celicababe1986

Oh no 
I will talk to the oh about them...where abouts are you
they are beautiful....


----------



## AnnaT

celicababe1986 said:


> Oh no
> I will talk to the oh about them...where abouts are you
> they are beautiful....


We are in Caterham Surrey. Near Croydon.


----------



## celicababe1986

I really am interested, What do you think they would be like with other ferrets?


----------



## Littlerat

celicababe1986 said:


> I really am interested, What do you think they would be like with other ferrets?


Most ferrets are great with other ferrets so long as they are all neutered! All the want to do is play play play, so introducing is usually no problem. The only way to find out would be to test


----------



## AnnaT

celicababe1986 said:


> I really am interested, What do you think they would be like with other ferrets?


These guys wont mix at all


----------



## AnnaT

These lovely boys are still waiting


----------



## AnnaT

These boys are STILL here! Has anyone got 3 ferret shaped holes in their heart for these beautiful lads?


----------



## celicababe1986

sorry I cant help 
I already have ferrets and you said yours wont mix 

hopefully the right home will come along soon


----------



## AnnaT

Reserved  Will confirm when they leave us though!


----------



## huskiesaregreat

Good Luck, they are cute


----------



## AnnaT

These boys finally made the journey to their new home this morning


----------



## kelseye

wow they are so cute bless would of had them but u to far  but good job the found new homes.


----------



## Marcia

Yay!  That's great news


----------

